# camworks 2006 for solidworks 2005/06



## yassine-maroc (15 أبريل 2006)

Salamo alikom ,أبحث عن مساعدة لتعلم برنامج كام وركسولو بعض النماذج 

jazakom allah khair

i have the soft but i dont know how to use it ?


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اسف على التأخير فى الرد ولكن اخى ماعندى علم عن الكام فى برنامج الsolidworks
اعتزر ولكن سوف ابحث لك عنهذا الموضوع 
و جزاكالله كل خير يااخى


----------



## yassine-maroc (2 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom thank u eng mohamed ismail its better than all other cam its like catia so just take a look for it. there is other call it camtrax and geartrax plz any tutorials how use them ?


----------



## عبده مشتاق (10 مايو 2006)

ارفعهلي الاول


----------



## yassine-maroc (10 مايو 2006)

Sorry but its so big 600mo so i can do it ? but take a look in ed2k you find it ?
just try it inchallah its so different


----------



## maqsoud (12 يونيو 2010)

akhi yassin momkin ta3tini nu dyalec
ana khadama fi societe dyal usinag


----------



## maqsoud (15 يونيو 2010)

mon frere yasine voila mon email contace moi
ok
[email protected]


----------

